# Blank Pages on the Wiki



## BlankPage (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, guys I've recently become morbidly fascinated on the subject of Chris's fucked up life, Sonichu and everything else on the wiki(seriously the guy's whole life is a fucking car crash, you want to look away but you can't). I'd like to emphasize that I just want to browse the wiki and read the articles I'm not trying to edit or even become a member. I've registered this account for one reason pretty much, which should be evident in my username to clear up this issue of blank pages. I didn't know where else to put this as you guys don't appear to have a "Troubleshooting" board so I just decided to put it here. Basically it seems that certain pages of the Wiki do not load fully. I'll show you an example. 







As you can see that page is fully loaded, and yet I'm unable to view anything on it. According to the mediawiki forums this is caused by a PHP error or inability to connect to the page's server, but the only fixes they offer are stuff I could only do if I was the site's admin. If this is out of my hands, I'll accept it and read what pages of the wiki I can, but I just want to know if I'm the only one experiencing it, and if there's anything I can do to access those pages. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Apr 3, 2013)

You're not alone. I'm also experiencing this.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 3, 2013)

BlankPage said:
			
		

>


"Welcome to CWCki Forums, pony." 8-)


----------



## BlankPage (Apr 3, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> BlankPage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm a ponyfag (/mlp/'s delusional term that separates us from the bronies). I registered here using a throwaway e-mail because my main one involves my real name. I originally made it for some video /mlp/ was making, I don't think it ever took off. Also, shameless bump.


----------



## Freecell (Apr 3, 2013)

Spoiler










Everything's working fine over here, both in Chrome and Firefox.
I see you're in the US. I'm in the UK, so I generally seem to be able to dodge the problems that the States has. The server does occasionally have brief problems over there, so it's probably just that. It normally starts working again after a few hours. Sorry for the delay.

Also, you don't need to bump a thread after only half an hour. This subforum gets about 5 posts a day.


----------



## NoDarkies (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm also having this issue, in both Firefox and Chrome, and I'm outside of the US and the UK, so...


----------



## BlankPage (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, that explains it. A problem with the U.S server I guess.

I'm still getting it though, and always for the same pages.


----------



## Freecell (Apr 4, 2013)

NoDarkies said:
			
		

> I'm also having this issue, in both Firefox and Chrome, and I'm outside of the US and the UK, so...


I just sampled another 10 random pages and the Homos article again. Still working for me. Perhaps it isn't geographical. Can one of you try opening the page in Firefox's Safe Mode to see if that's where the issue is? If you try saving the page and opening it from your desktop, does it display correctly? The only other thing I can think of is that you might have to clear your cache.

I won't pretend to be an expert on this, but the worst case scenario is that none of this works and someone has to get in touch with Clyde or Cogsdev to see what's up. If nobody else wants to, I'll try to figure out how to get in touch.

Scratch that, I just tried opening the Homos article in Chrome's Incognito mode and I'm now seeing what you all saw. I tried it in non-incognito Chrome again WITHOUT being logged into my account and now I can't view the page, either. I tried viewing the page on an account without mod privileges and I can see it again.
For some reason, it looks like you need to be logged in to view those pages. I don't use the default style on my Freecell account, but I do on the non-moderator account, so the style of the page isn't the issue. Can't explain that, but the apparent fix is to get an account. If that doesn't work, I'll try to get in touch with someone who can fix whatever issue is going on server-side.


----------



## whispsonichu (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm having this same problem too, (I'm in the UK) pages like Facebook are working, but not things like Relics of fail or Sonichu (character).  The front page was doing it briefly though that's working now.  I've tried it in both firefox and IE and the same thing happens in both browsers.  

When logged in, it did totally fix the problem so I recommend this to others having the same issue.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 4, 2013)

It's happening to me too on a few pages. No idea why.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 5, 2013)

Same problem here.


----------



## QI 541 (Apr 5, 2013)

Until the problem fixes itself, you could try using either archive.org or Google's caches to view those pages.


----------



## BlankPage (Apr 5, 2013)

Freecell said:
			
		

> NoDarkies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well OK then, I guess that's my problem. I'll be registering on the wiki then.

EDIT: How exactly do I go about doing this? There's no create an account button next to the log in button like on the MediaWiki website and registering a MediaWiki account doesn't seem to grant me access.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 5, 2013)

BlankPage said:
			
		

> Freecell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm having that trouble too... Oh wait. Don't tell me Cogsdev closed off registrations!


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 6, 2013)

I think registrations are closed.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 6, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> I think registrations are closed.



*DAMN YOU COGS!*


----------



## CatParty (Apr 6, 2013)

i only get certain pages blank. like ones a certain someone would want blank.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 6, 2013)

If someone wants, they could use my account I guess.


----------



## Freecell (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks like registration is blocked, yeah.
I'll send someone a message to see if a couple exceptions can be made. [cwc=Special:ListGroupRights]Admins can create new user accounts[/cwc] (while lowly Jerkops like myself cannot), so I'll see if I can get Champ or someone in here.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like logging in fixed it.


----------



## WWWWolf (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah ha! We meet again, MediaWiki caching bullshit! It sometimes breaks. Often as a result of upgrade or configuration change or whatever.

If you hit a page as a non-logged-in user that is blank, edit the URL from this...


```
http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Some_title_or_other
```

to this:


```
http://www.sonichu.com/w/index.php?title=Some_title_or_other&action=purge
```

When you go there, you'll be presented with a form that asks if you really want to purge. Hit OK. The most recent version of the page should appear. No login is necessary.


----------



## Freecell (Apr 6, 2013)

Seems to be working over here. I'll make a note of that for the future. Thanks.


----------



## GroundUpSweetheart (Apr 7, 2013)

WWWWolf said:
			
		

> Ah ha! We meet again, MediaWiki caching bullshit! It sometimes breaks. Often as a result of upgrade or configuration change or whatever.
> 
> If you hit a page as a non-logged-in user that is blank, edit the URL from this...
> 
> ...



I tried with http://www.sonichu.com/w/index.php?title=Father_Call&action=purge and still got a blank page, no form or anything.


----------



## Freecell (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't purge that page, either.

I just tried clearing my cache to see what that would do, and now I can't see any page on the site at all in Chrome. Protip: Don't do that.
The message I sent Champ is still pending reply, so this isn't yet hopeless for you guys. I guess there's some oversight whereby the purge page calls the element that needs to be purged, but as long as you can access the login page (unlike me, currently) a fix should soon be available.


----------



## champthom (Apr 7, 2013)

Freecell said:
			
		

> I can't purge that page, either.
> 
> I just tried clearing my cache to see what that would do, and now I can't see any page on the site at all in Chrome. Protip: Don't do that.
> The message I sent Champ is still pending reply, so this isn't yet hopeless for you guys. I guess there's some oversight whereby the purge page calls the element that needs to be purged, but as long as you can access the login page (unlike me, currently) a fix should soon be available.



To be fair, I don't really handle the technical stuff on the CWCki, I'll talk to Marvin about it. I do have this problem as well and I don't know how to solve it but I'm sure we'll figure this out.


----------



## Bgheff (Apr 8, 2013)

This problem has just extended to what seems to be every page for me.  since no page loads I cannot log in to correct it.


----------



## shutupman (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine's fucked now too.
Tried Firefox, Safari, TorBrowser and Opera from four IP addresses in 2 different physical locations.


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2013)

Same here, blank pages.


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Apr 8, 2013)

Also same. Mediawiki having an off day, nothing strange.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 8, 2013)

Same blank pages.


----------



## WWWWolf (Apr 8, 2013)

GroundUpSweetheart said:
			
		

> I tried with http://www.sonichu.com/w/index.php?title=Father_Call&action=purge and still got a blank page, no form or anything.



I just tried that, and boom, it worked. I guess it won't work every time. I think it might fail if there's lots of stuff in the MW job queue, but I'm not sure.

I _think_ there's a MediaWiki maintenance tool that will blow away all old caches, but that requires command line access to the server to run. (Looks like purgeParserCache.php. Not sure if it's the same thing. MediaWiki's maintenance tools are a little bit of a mess, frankly. Recommend backups, etcetera.)


----------



## Freecell (Apr 8, 2013)

I can now access every page again while not logged in. I'm not aware of anyone having done anything, so maybe it just decided to fix itself. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Major Update (Apr 8, 2013)

It seems the problem is corrected. Whatever anyone did, thank you!


----------



## shutupman (Apr 9, 2013)

Fixed!


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 9, 2013)

Fixed..... for now.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope, the Rosechu (species) page is blank.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 9, 2013)

so is october 28


----------



## GroundUpSweetheart (Apr 9, 2013)

WWWWolf said:
			
		

> GroundUpSweetheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still getting some blank pages, but after seeing this post purging is working for me.


----------



## shutupman (Apr 10, 2013)

If you're still having an issue with pages loading, either purge your cache for sonichu.com or use the suggested link format above.
It's working 100% for me now.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 10, 2013)

Still not working here and I even cleared my cache.


----------



## shutupman (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you logged in?
Stupid question, but it has to be asked.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 10, 2013)

shutupman said:
			
		

> Are you logged in?
> Stupid question, but it has to be asked.



You have to log in to view wiki pages?


----------



## shutupman (Apr 10, 2013)

Chu Guevara said:
			
		

> shutupman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It helps sometimes, especially when everything else is bugged out.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 10, 2013)

shutupman said:
			
		

> Chu Guevara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try.

EDIT: I can't even make an account.


----------



## WWWWolf (Apr 10, 2013)

Chu Guevara said:
			
		

> EDIT: I can't even make an account.


Creating new accounts is disabled in CWCki at the moment.

I think MediaWiki is designed to use more aggressive caching for anonymous readers, and people who are logged in will get fresher pages. Because otherwise websites like Wikipedia would just keel over. I don't know the exact specifics, though.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 10, 2013)

Again, if anyone needs to view a certain page, they can use my account. I only used it rarely to edit a few things.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Template ... y/April_08

Can anyone here view this? It's a blank page for me.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 10, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Templatehristory/April_08
> 
> Can anyone here view this? It's a blank page for me.



Works for me when I'm logged in but not otherwise.


----------



## WWWWolf (Apr 11, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Templatehristory/April_08
> 
> Can anyone here view this? It's a blank page for me.



Was blank. Did a purge. Works now.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 11, 2013)

Only works when I logged in.


----------



## random_pickle (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't see the cinematography page. Most other pages work fine.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 19, 2013)

BlankPage said:
			
		

> Hi, guys I've recently become morbidly fascinated on the subject of Chris's fucked up life, Sonichu and everything else on the wiki(seriously the guy's whole life is a fucking car crash, you want to look away but you can't). I'd like to emphasize that I just want to browse the wiki and read the articles I'm not trying to edit or even become a member. I've registered this account for one reason pretty much, which should be evident in my username to clear up this issue of blank pages. I didn't know where else to put this as you guys don't appear to have a "Troubleshooting" board so I just decided to put it here. Basically it seems that certain pages of the Wiki do not load fully. I'll show you an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's been happening to me too. I just thought it was my computer.


----------

